# What do you think about this bloodline?



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I HONESTLY am bloodline RETARDED.

But Ive been super bored lately (its entirely too hot to go outside), so Ive been looking at pups, and this is the first pedigree Ive seen posted on a pup for sale...whats it look like? Is it good? Bad? Why...enlighten me...I wanna know whats going on with Bully blood. 

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=293619


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

People become dangerous when they are bored...be careful!....lol


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I think it's good since all the slots are filled in, some aren't. But it might be fake. That's just my opinion but I am a newbie, hence the name.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Lol. I hear ya Tonios. I'm looking at these puppies thinking 'one more wouldn't hurt'. But I think my boyfriend would shoot me if I bought another dog. Lol.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

And btw...it should be 'what do you think of this pedigree?'. Gah. My mind these days.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i also dont know anything about bloodlines, but i see a lot of razors edge in there, on both sides. not sure what that means, though  hahaaha


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i know what the dogs look like from the third generation back on the sires side, but I haven't heard of the other dogs... I need to keep on my toes and watch what's going on in the bully world more often.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Its like Razor's Edge/AmStaff. Not my thing at all, but if you like more bully-style dogs, probably just fine.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Its like Razor's Edge/AmStaff. Not my thing at all, but if you like more bully-style dogs, probably just fine.


Im a Bully kind of girl. Lol. I have a 100% RE girl right now and I absolutely loveee her. Thank you so much for your input!! I thought I saw some AmStaff in there (yayyy!!! Im starting to learn).


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

ALSO...What does it mean that some of the names are in Blue?

Nevermind. I answered my own question. :hammer:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> ALSO...What does it mean that some of the names are in Blue?
> 
> Nevermind. I answered my own question. :hammer:


What does it mean?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> What does it mean?


AKC registered.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> AKC registered.


Where did you find that?

What about red?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Where did you find that?
> 
> What about red?


On the AKC website. 
I think red indicates a champion.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

On APBT Online Peds, they can use whatever colors they want. The most frequent use I've seen is to make titled dogs (CH, GRCH, UCD, etc) red or blue, but I've also seen people use brown, green, and so on. If you look at Loki's pedigree, the one untitled dog sticks out like a sore thumb. LOL!

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [155303] :: MATRIX I DEFY GRAVITY (LOKI)


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Lmfao. Very nice though! You have amazing dogs BTW Indsay. I was creeping on your profile and saw pics. They're absolutely breathtaking...and have the titles to back it up!!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

The pup looks great and so does it's parent. xD


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

LOL @ creeping on my profile. Thanks!


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

What you see in that Pedigree is Razor's Edge and Am Staff. I personally think it is a nicely put together pedigree. I would probably buy a pup from this person. Usualy the red means AKC and the blue usually means UKC. Not too certain if they mean Ch or Grand CH as that usually tends to be at the beginning of the specific dogs name. Example ( CH CLOVERHILL'S WATUKA SPIRIT ). If you click on the pedstats on the top of the page, you will see that the dog probably is 75% Razors Edge.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Inf602 said:


> What you see in that Pedigree is Razor's Edge and Am Staff. I personally think it is a nicely put together pedigree. I would probably buy a pup from this person. Usualy the red means AKC and the blue usually means UKC. Not too certain if they mean Ch or Grand CH as that usually tends to be at the beginning of the specific dogs name. Example ( CH CLOVERHILL'S WATUKA SPIRIT ). If you click on the pedstats on the top of the page, you will see that the dog probably is 75% Razors Edge.


THANK YOU! I appreciate you breaking it down for me.  The pups were just born and they're looking super cute already. I just saw the ad on some website and thought Id get some input because Id like to learn...and the price on the pups is actually reasonable (JUST in case I want a new pup in a month or two...haha).


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

No Problem but just make sure you dont base your purchase on the pup being cute. Feel the pup out as if you were a judge yourself. Make sure the check how the pup walks and the gait of the pup itself. What is the website you saw it on?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Inf602 said:


> No Problem but just make sure you dont base your purchase on the pup being cute. Feel the pup out as if you were a judge yourself. Make sure the check how the pup walks and the gait of the pup itself. What is the website you saw it on?


I highly doubt Id purchase anything right now. And since it wasn't a breeders website, I dont think I trust it...Im gonna go grab the ad for you...it was on Hoobly (its what happens when I get bored, lol). I bought my Bully from an semi-BYB (even though she did plenty of research and Maile turned out wonderful, and the breeding was well thought out), so now I'm overly cautious about what I buy...BUT...here's the ad. 

PUPS

Anddd, I promise I wouldn't buy a dog because its cute. Im so happy I found GP because before I was here, thats pretty much the only reason I bought a dog...lol, but Id like my next dog to be able to do something productive. 

I also really like the sire...thats more my kind of doggy...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like a pedigree full of untitled dogs to me... Don't see why anyone would want it.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Looks like a pedigree full of untitled dogs to me... Don't see why anyone would want it.


Im just curious...
if you're not going to use your dog for a working dog...does it matter if their pedigree has titled dogs in it?
Again, Im just curious and want to know!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

mygirlmaile said:


> Im just curious...
> if you're not going to use your dog for a working dog...does it matter if their pedigree has titled dogs in it?
> Again, Im just curious and want to know!


No not really.. The thing that I see when I see a pedigree full of untitled dogs isn't the issue of whether its good for working or show , its the fact that its been bred generation after generation of dogs that have accomplished nothing...So why where they bred??

I don't believe every dog has to be titled to be bred, but a pedigree FULL of untitled dogs just shows me several generations of breeders that don't do anything with there dogs, just breed them.....

P.s Love your new sig! Shes adorable surrounded by pink!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> No not really.. The thing that I see when I see a pedigree full of untitled dogs isn't the issue of whether its good for working or show , its the fact that its been bred generation after generation of dogs that have accomplished nothing...So why where they bred??
> 
> I don't believe every dog has to be titled to be bred, but a pedigree FULL of untitled dogs just shows me several generations of breeders that don't do anything with there dogs, just breed them.....
> 
> P.s Love your new sig! Shes adorable surrounded by pink!


That makes complete sense.  Thanks!!!

And thank you! I just did it.  I have so many pictures of Maile to get up here but I havent gotten em uploaded yet...Im slackin.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Inf602 said:


> Usualy the red means AKC and the blue usually means UKC.


Disagree. Refer to my girl's ped on the 1st page. Lots of rednose dogs that would not be AKC dogs and their names are in red. If you look at this ped, there are dogs in green, as well as dogs like Lloyd's Pilot whose names are red (and they were around before the AKC was). Now the green could be used to indicate pit winners who did not CH or Grand, but then in this ped, the winners are in black. This pedigree has orange, pink, purple, all kinds of colors!

Anyway, I'm not disputing that some people may be using that system -- red = AKC and blue = UKC -- but its not really a rule of thumb to follow. If one signs up for an APBT Online Peds account, they can use whatever colors they want.

And I agree with what AP13 said. Not on the "don't see why anyone would want it" part, since there are always going to be people who want _something_.  But there should be a reason for putting two dogs together. Not just reasons like pretty or built or pay the rent. If you start seeing pedigrees where none of the dogs are doing anything but eat and squirt out puppies, that's not a direction that I personally would go in.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> And I agree with what AP13 said. Not on the "don't see why anyone would want it" part, since there are always going to be people who want _something_.  But there should be a reason for putting two dogs together. Not just reasons like pretty or built or pay the rent. If you start seeing pedigrees where none of the dogs are doing anything but eat and squirt out puppies, that's not a direction that I personally would go in.


I honestly didnt really look at it that way until you both said it, but that totally makes sense and I completely agree.  I love you guys schooling me like this cuz I really want to learn and the next time I throw down $1000 on a dog, I want to make sure it's completely worth it.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Just a thought, I'm sure it is difficult to get a Ch next these dogs names considering the registries.... Again, just a thought.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Just a thought, I'm sure it is difficult to get a Ch next these dogs names considering the registries.... Again, just a thought.


Wait...what's that mean? I dont get it... LOL.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, how could bullies become champion with the UKC and the ADBA if they don't conform to the standards? Only the Am Staff like bullies got anywhere with those clubs, which is understandable. Don't get me wrong, it would be great to see CH and GRCH next to those names, but take in to consideration that the ABKC is relatively new, so it may be a couple years before we can really expect to see MORE champion bullies running around, although it has begun. Take it or leave it, it's really just an opinion, I just think it's too early to hold a higher standard for the bully, not that anything is wrong with having high standards.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

On another note, maybe you should research kennels, come back here to get feed back and go from there. Local listings are not always the best place to find pups, and shipping isn't that expensive. Don't be fooled by flashy websites, alot of them SUCK!


----------



## RC33 (Jul 6, 2009)

personally i like the real APBT, but to each his own.
i do like the way the bully looks and the conformation that they have but at the same time they look too much like bulldogs to me...
but again,...
to each his own


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the question was about the line, not the breed.... Do have an opinion on the pedigree?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Well, how could bullies become champion with the UKC and the ADBA if they don't conform to the standards? Only the Am Staff like bullies got anywhere with those clubs, which is understandable. Don't get me wrong, it would be great to see CH and GRCH next to those names, but take in to consideration that the ABKC is relatively new, so it may be a couple years before we can really expect to see MORE champion bullies running around, although it has begun. Take it or leave it, it's really just an opinion, I just think it's too early to hold a higher standard for the bully, not that anything is wrong with having high standards.


AHHHH!!! YES! Thank you! That totally makes A LOT of sense!!! I appreciate that input!! I cant wait for Bullies to be sincerely recognized by EVERYONE, not just the ABKC.

And also, I have been looking into kennels farther away from me, Im willing to drive around 8 hours to find a pup, BUT, Im the kind of person who I have to meet the pup and make sure our personalities coincide before Ill purchase the pup. And trust me, those flashy websites dont do much for me. They drive me insane more than anything...ugh!

Thanks again!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

RC33 said:


> personally i like the real APBT, but to each his own.
> i do like the way the bully looks and the conformation that they have but at the same time they look too much like bulldogs to me...
> but again,...
> to each his own


I think both breeds have their pros and cons. For me I think that Bullies fit, but if APBT fit for you, more power to you.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I totally undrstand! I have to click with a dog before I take it, which is why I'm a bit nervous about the one on the way. I adore the Dam, and I've met the Sire at two shows, he's really cool. It's just that my expectations for personality trumps everything else.

Side note, I see a lot of salmon around here, just a swimmin' with the rest upstream. Please, I urge everyone here to stop holding back. I'm certain that if everyone would express their individuality, further than their avatars, that there would be less bickering over who has what and what is better....


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> I totally undrstand! I have to click with a dog before I take it, which is why I'm a bit nervous about the one on the way. I adore the Dam, and I've met the Sire at two shows, he's really cool. It's just that my expectations for personality trumps everything else.


Good luck with your new pup!!! Im just going to keep on searching...and hopefully Ill make it out to some sort of event and network a little.  I appreciate your advice and input though!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Anytime, Woman!


----------

